# Massey ferguson wheel nut size



## ken 1968 (Oct 29, 2009)

I need to know the size of the wheel nuts on the wheels of the mf 385, and the socket size to fit the nuts, e.g is it 28 ml, 30 ml e.t.c that would fit them thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't have that information. Perhaps one of the other members will jump in with it. I suggest you contact a Massey Ferguson dealer and aske them.


----------



## ken 1968 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for all your help and advice


----------

